# 1998 Craftsman 20 hp Kohler Pro Hydro



## cron78 (May 16, 2016)

Model 917273021. Had this rider for 18 years. Pushed it hard on 5 acres of tough Bahia grass for a couple years, but she has had it relatively easy the last 15 years on just .6 acre of fairly flat lawn...if you don't count that she has to carry me around at over 250#.

Deck's in great shape (replaced about 4 years ago), electric clutch replaced a year ago, other than batteries and routine stuff, she's been a good mower.

Quit running the other day. There was a sorta click/clunk and trans does nothing. Belt works, fan spins. I didn't spend much time trying to figure it out. Was thinking that it is time to get a new Cadet or Craftsman or HV. I hate to, though, because I doubt there is a motor available today as good and the Pro.

Any thoughts on repairing this old gal vs. a new mower after 18 years of service?

Thanks,

Cron


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Cron,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You need to take a brief look at it to assure it hasn't sheared a pin or key on on the drive pulley or something simple like that (i.e., the pulley turns but the shaft doesn't). I broke a shaft in the transmission once, that was a fairly easy fix.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Cron,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You need to take a brief look at it to assure it hasn't sheared a pin or key on on the drive pulley or something simple like that (i.e., the pulley turns but the shaft doesn't). I broke a shaft in the transmission once, that was a fairly easy fix.



Also the shear key in the wheel to axle.


----------



## cron78 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks. I will take a closer look when I can get home before it's dark. Hopefully this week.


----------



## cron78 (May 16, 2016)

OK, finally got to pull the rear fender and gas tank off so I can see what's under there. with the motor running, the hydro drive pulley turns and with the right rear wheel off, the hub turns, too. But...the hub turns so weakly that I can simply hold onto it when putting the hydro in forward or reverse and I stop it from turning. When I turn the hub by hand with the motor/pulley off, it makes a slight steady grinding noise. Another piece of the puzzle is that the lever in back that usually has to be lifted and locked to be able to push the mower isn't needed - the mower pushes freely with the lever locked up or not.

Could I just be low/out of fluid?

Is there a video that might show how to check/refill the hydro fluid?

Thanks for any input.

Cron


----------

